# rb20det swap owners in s13



## mikeprojectrb (Nov 16, 2003)

How dose the car feel compared to other cars driven or other swaps. Worth the money, did you perform the swap your self? I am going to do the rb20det into a s13 coupe I just want some reviews or even links to build sites of people that have this swap done thanks.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll have mine in a couple weeks. follow the "project update" thread. It will have rb20det info in it when the motor swap process gets going


----------

